#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  How can we keep a good journal?

## Bhavya

Keeping a journal can be a way of giving our feelings and thoughts and outlet.It will help us to know who we are and make us to design our life journey with emotions,gentleness,deeper understanding and compassion. So I really wish to keep a journal. Can you guys give me some tips to keep a journal?

----------

